# 99 Sentra 1.6L Thermostat outlet hose



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

*99 Sentra 1.6L Thermostat inlet hose*

Trying to replace this hose and having extreme difficulty getting the new one on, with the limited access. Any tips or advice? Do you have to remove the intake manifold or just the oil filter?

Any special tools, to getting this done?


----------



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dish soap on the hose did the trick.

Remind me to never do this job again


----------

